# Scan Pics (twins) 12 weeks 6 days - Gender guesses please?



## Trinabelle

Top pic is of them side by side and then the other two are of them separately. Guesses welcome.


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats on your twins! Tricky one. I'm guessing at least one boy, and maybe a girl on the left? Purely a guess!


----------



## Trinabelle

Lucy3 said:


> Congrats on your twins! Tricky one. I'm guessing at least one boy, and maybe a girl on the left? Purely a guess!

That is what I think but you never know. It is tricky. Cause the skulls look so different it makes me think different genders but they could just look different.


----------



## Lucy3

When will you find out? Are you waiting till 20 weeks?


----------



## Trinabelle

Yes but it is so long to wait. I know it isn't really but just wanna know lol.


----------



## BeachyBronzer

I'll guess two boys!
So hard to tell though, congrats on your babies! Lovely pictures :)


----------



## Trinabelle

Thanks. I'm so impatient. I want to know now.


----------



## Trinabelle

Bump


----------



## muffingirl

Not sure on left but boy on right?
Congratulations xx


----------



## littlesteph

both boys


----------



## ellahopesky

2 :blue:


----------



## cherrished

I think boy on left and girl on right x congratulations x


----------



## Trinabelle

Alot of people have said boy and girl. Don't think it is 2 girls. I'd love a girl though. already have 2 boys.


----------



## winterbabies3

I wanna say both girls!


----------



## Trinabelle

My dad is the only one that has said two girls out of my family. It is usually equal boys and girls in my family. Mum has 2 boys and two girls and so does my sister and other people on husband's side have boy and girl.


----------



## Trinabelle

bump


----------



## mummy2_1

1 :blue: 1:pink: when do u find out??


----------



## DannaD

At least one boy, no clue for the left one!


----------



## Trinabelle

I find out in about 7 weeks. Most of us think boy and girl. I have felt the one on my right side today so maybe a girl. I saw a documentary that said girl fetus' usually move first. They said they have no idea why. Fingers crossed. I'd love a girl so I'm not outnumbered.


----------



## Avo82

I think 2 boys xx


----------



## Spudtastic

I can't see any nubs so it could go either way.


----------



## Trinabelle

I do have another pic of baby on the right and it looks like there might be a nub pointing outwards not at an angle but also something that maybe a nub pointing at an angle. It is hidden by legs so a bit hard to tell which is which.


----------



## Trinabelle

Is that a nub? The white thing inbetween the legs that looks like a bunny tail. It isn't one of the baby's legs.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Trinabelle
I'm completely new at this so this is my uneducated guess but I don't think that is the nub.

Will you be finding out at a scan or will you be team yellow?


----------



## DannaD

I don't think that's a nub, not in the right spot


----------



## bombshellmom

I think the one on the left is a girl and on the right is a boy!


----------



## Trinabelle

Might be part of the umbilical cord then. Husband has a feeling of a girl from the start but I'm not getting my hopes up. I have always said if I had 4 I'd want 3 boys and a girl. In my last pregnancy dreamt all the time I'd have boy/girl twins. If it comes true I'll be over the moon. In my dream my little girl was quite ill after birth though so maybe not that bit. I had to have a c-section too after delivering the boy naturally. Same every time I dreamt about it. :-/ Whatever will be will be.


----------



## Trinabelle

We are having a boy and girl!!! Woohoo!! So happy.


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations that's amazing news


----------



## Lucy3

Awww how perfect! Congrats!


----------



## Avo82

Congratulations. So pleased about getting a little girl in there too xxx


----------



## bombshellmom

Trina - was I right? :D LOL right boy, left girl??? or were they opposite?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Trinabelle

bombshellmom said:


> Trina - was I right? :D LOL right boy, left girl??? or were they opposite?

Yes.  xx


----------

